# Ontario Strains



## BaconSquishy (Oct 11, 2006)

i dont know if this has been discused before here but do any ontario growers know what the best strain would be? ive heard lowrider is but i was wondering if there was others?


----------



## David O'Brien (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm an Ontario grower.

Lowryder is a strain a lot of people are talking about because it auto flowers. This means that the plant will flower regardless of the amount of light it is getting daily. Most strains will not flower until the lighting is about 12 hours of light a day and 12 hours of darkness. Lowryder is a small plant that is not very strong. I see no reason to grow it if auto flowering is not of importance to you or if the small size is not required.

If you are a new grower and want a couple of simple strains to grow in Southern Ontario you might be wise to look at Skunk #1, Northern Lights #5 or Big Bud. These are all good stains for your area.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JB_420 (Oct 19, 2006)

I live in southern ontario, i would strongly suggest not getting a low ryder strain, whats the sense? having a 1 foot high plant that isnt very potent and gives low yields, buy about 10 seeds online and have 5-6 8ft females in oct-november depending on the seeds, and strain of the seed. I personally am growing durban poison and misty next year so 1 year from now ill tell you all how it goes.
Good luck!


----------



## Teknique70 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey I'm near the falls and heard of a seed bank aorund there

Have you heard of this?

I need good seeds so bad but am scared to order on line

Thanks

-Tek


----------



## GREENSUNSHINE (Nov 8, 2006)

HELLO, I HAVE USED ONTARIO SEED BANK ( :::: -This Site is Under Construction- :::: ) & I was very happy with the seeds I bought from them - They offer a 25 seed=$ mixed indoor pack & 50 seed indoor seed pack =$99.00 + they also sell SENSI SEEDS HYBRID MIX (25 SEEDS=$60.00 / 50 SEEDS = $99.00 / U.S. DOLLARS - AT THOSE PRICES YOU WILL NOT GET F1 SEED MIXES FROM SENSI ANYWHERE - AND OUT OF THE 50 SEEDS 47 PLANTS WERE FEMALE - 12 WERE PURPLE BREEDS - 10 WERE WHITE BREEDS / LIKE NORTHERN LIGHTS #5 X HAZE , AMERICAN DREAM , I ALSO HAD A COUPLE PLANTS THAT WERE JACK HERER OR A JACK CROSS ( JACK FLASH?) MY FAVORITE LADY FROM THE MIX WAS A INDICA - SATIVA CROSS (MOSTLY INDICA , SHORT DARK GREEN/ALMOST BLUE WITH A COAT OF THC CRYSTALS FROM TOP TO BOTTOM - THE STIGMAS WERE RED -BUT TURNED TO ALMOST A PURPLE COLOR AFTER CURING - I CLONED THIS PLANT AND USING A MALE plant of BUBBLEFUNK GROWN FROM SEED (From British columbia seed co.) I pollenated 20 of the 30 clones and I got about 600 seeds of MY OWN F-1, THAT I CALL CHERRY BUBBLEFUNK - BECAUSE IT HAS THE RED STIGMAS AND THE GRAPE TASTE AND SCENT OF THE BUBBLEFUNK AND LOTS OF THC CRYSTAL -WITH A SUPER STRONG NARCOTIC STONE -AND THE PLANT GROWS ONLY ABOUT 3 - 4 FEET TALL AND HAS A VERY GOOD YIELD. - SORRY ABOUT GOING ON ABOUT THE PLANT I CREATED USING THE GREAT DEALS AT THE ONTARIO SEED BANK ( They also give you a free pack of seeds with every purchase -often their really good strains -maybe it would be worth it too take a trip to ontario to visit their shop - I believe they will give even more discounts when you purchase through their store and not online, etc... ) you can also call the GROWHELP HOTLINE (416.255.5355) This is a canada based hotline that may be able too find a seedbank closer too your area? 

I hope you find what your looking for? 

PEACE  GREENSUNSHINE


----------



## Teknique70 (Nov 8, 2006)

WOW! That all sounds way too good to be true...

I dont know if I can believe you... But I'll try

I'll check out the website too

Thanks tho for the details

Peace 
-Tek


----------



## Teknique70 (Nov 12, 2006)

So where is this place?
Like I said I am stateside and near the falls

Peace buddy...

-Tek


----------



## Timbit (Nov 14, 2006)

fellow canadians what is a good mail order seed bank that ships here and can you use a credit card


----------



## 420dude (Nov 27, 2006)

hello all i have used the ontario seed bank many times. they are reliable and carry many strains from many of the top breeders all over the world. u should never use a credit card cause it leavesa paper trail (can be used against u in a cout of law if u happen to get busted) best bet is to go in there and pick ur strain up in person with cash. i have purchased white widow, jack herrer, northen haze, crystal, and fat puta. all were very nice plants 70% female ratio and cloose to 100% germination i highly recomend them. hope this helps



420dude


----------



## aikoaiko (Nov 27, 2006)

Try ironseedsales.com and look for the hidden jungle details.


----------



## 420dude (Nov 29, 2006)

the ontario seed bank is on lakeshore road in missauga ontario only about an hour drive from the falls i can get u the address if u like just send me a private message. the are very good and relyable and carry the best seeds from the top breeders and always throw in some free seeds when u buy 2 packs at regular price. 

 
hope this helps

420dude


----------



## Timbit (Nov 29, 2006)

420Dude do you know how much they charge for mandala's hashberry and NYC Diesel


----------



## 420dude (Dec 1, 2006)

i don't have the add here with me at present but their seeds start at aeound 40 dollard cnd to about 300 cnd most brand name seeds are between 100 and 200 cnd feminzed seeds are slightly higher
you can reach them at (416) 255-5355 for price and availability


----------



## newborn (Dec 1, 2006)

do i have to pollenate the female in order to get buds someone told me i only have to pollenate the female if i want seeds will the female still grow with out being pollenated is this true and thank you for your help


----------



## Teknique70 (Dec 1, 2006)

WOW! check this newborn kids posts out!

He has like 14 post all of the same question!

I smell a NARC! 

Explain yourself!


----------



## newborn (Dec 4, 2006)

teknique 70 you should watch what you say i am new to this growing shit i am not new to the game you called me a narc i will split your shit to the white meat boy just because i do not know what i am doing does not make me a narc i have to ask a lot of questions you dum ass thats how you learn so sit your 5 dollars ass down before i make chage........


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Dec 4, 2006)

that sux your ass is worth five dollars. mine is only worth $2.45 I guess somebody has already made change with mine.


----------



## Teknique70 (Dec 4, 2006)

lol........

Sorry If i am mistaken....

I think you would do the same if you were in my shoes and suspected such a thing...

Its just that anyone that post the same exact question on like 6 different threads seems a little fishy...

Dont you think? I was just trying to keep everyone safe...

I'm sure that there are narcs on forums like this....thats all

-Tek


----------



## BaconSquishy (Dec 4, 2006)

Try to keep your question to one thread only as not to spam the forum. We understand that you want your question answered but you may have to wait awhile for the response. Be patient.


----------



## Timbit (Dec 4, 2006)

Just found out ontario seed banks price's off a new hightimes.
Hashberry 10 pk $30 for a top ten strain and feature plant in hightimes. Good deal and I think my next grow. They also have Soma NYC Diesel for dont qoute me $230.
It looks like they also have 
ak-47
white widow and all the other top strains .


----------



## pako2007 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi all guys any body have clones for sale or change??I have White Widow and super skunk.ON Ca???And try toronto 420 seedbank happy girls 80% females good guy sending seeds 5 days.


----------



## greentoker (Apr 23, 2008)

say any one now what seed bank for kish seed


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Sep 24, 2008)

i know the guy that runs OSB, its probably the best place in the world to purchase seeds in person, im going again tomorrow, i get CRAZY DEALS like half off p[lus double seeds cause my good boy is the boyfriend of the daughter of the stepfather that runs the place, i know its a long line but i still get deals, man this guy is a serious dude, hes got mad sympathy for the avid grower, but he is a cashgrab, dont go in actin like a dumbass noob, any seed seller will fuck with you to make a sale, its the business, its shady because it is illegal, but OSB is the only LEGAL seedbank in north america where a cop actually cant do shit if you buy seeds in front of him(clones are fine in made other places, but seeds is only100% legal in ontario, not cali or anywhere else) so its crazy safe


----------



## peaceb2usall (Oct 31, 2008)

OGS is good but some of the prices are f'n whacked out man.....$350 for ten BlueBerry seeds  puleaze.


----------



## stealthgrowin (May 7, 2009)

does anyone know wen i should start planting? i live in northern ontario


----------



## MJD (Jun 16, 2010)

big problem i think we have here in southern Ontario is when they start to flower which is in like SEPTEMBER if u live on the 42* latitude which runs right thru southern ontario it switches to 12/12 on like sept 20-23rd...that means that left they wont be ready till late NOVEMBER...theres like no way ur plant is gunna survive that long with frost and snow... what to do? my solution is basically 2-3 weeks - or beggining of sept- flower them by bringing them inside to attain12/12 and then you will be ready much earlier and can put it back outside as soon as it switches to 12/12


----------



## ronnie69 (Jun 19, 2010)

What the hell strain would you pick that wouldn't flower till late November??? I'm always finished by the beginning of Oct, and this year my strain will be done by Sept 15th. I suggest getting something done in September and this can be done with a little research!


----------



## MJD (Jun 28, 2010)

how? if u live in the GTA, which is along the 41* latitude, the sun will switch from above 12 hours a day to 12 n below on the 22nd of september according to:
http://astro.unl.edu/classaction/animations/coordsmotion/daylighthoursexplorer.html


----------



## ontariogrower (Jun 28, 2010)

any indica strain is good fast pine from toronto 420 is good blueberry is great as well just keep an I with all the rain mold can be an issue


----------



## ronnie69 (Aug 1, 2010)

Not all strains flower on 12/12 (mainly sativas)....most of your indicas start to flower around 15hr sunshine. My Sept 15th strain flowers for 10 weeks and has been budding since the 2nd week of July. The farther north you are also has an impact as the days get shorter sooner. Something that finished say Sept 1st in bc will finish around the middle of Sept in southern Ontario! Get a strain for southern Ontario that will finish no later than thanksgiving.......just my 2 cents!


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 4, 2010)

ronnie69 said:


> Not all strains flower on 12/12 (mainly sativas)....most of your indicas start to flower around 15hr sunshine. My Sept 15th strain flowers for 10 weeks and has been budding since the 2nd week of July. The farther north you are also has an impact as the days get shorter sooner. Something that finished say Sept 1st in bc will finish around the middle of Sept in southern Ontario! Get a strain for southern Ontario that will finish no later than thanksgiving.......just my 2 cents!


The farther north statement isn't really true. Right now the days are about 14.5 hours long in Toronto, 15.5 hours long in Edmonton and over 17 hours long in Yellowknife. They all cross over the 12/12 mark right around September 24/25. The further north you go the more daylight you lose _per day _until they cross over at the end of September. 

Using the same three cities as an example, Toronto crosses the 14 hour mark on August 14, Edmonton on August 27, Yellowknife on September 4/5.


----------



## Mattness7 (Apr 30, 2012)

So when should someone from ontario start then? And to put them Into 12/12 by bringing them inside do you mean bringing them inside for a like 12 hours of darkness or to give like an extra hour of darkness everyday for 12/12


----------



## LIVID (May 1, 2012)

May 6th is last frost and Oct 1st is first Frost..... Ontario is big place........ Thats northeast


----------



## Garm (May 1, 2012)

I wouldn't plant outdoors till the May 24 weekend. Start looking for preflowers around the middle of August. Get a strain that is mostly indica. They can handle a pretty good frost and are generally mold resistant and stay on the short side. 
Bonus is that an indica will prolly turn a nice shade of purple and blue and don't stand out so much. 

You want to have them done by about thanksgiving.


----------

